
Open Hybrid is a platform for interaction with everyday objects - drewvolpe
http://www.openhybrid.org/
======
drewvolpe
The Media lab built their Reality Editor
([http://www.realityeditor.org/](http://www.realityeditor.org/)) on this
project. Very cool to see.

